# Easy red plants



## Maxwell09 (Jan 28, 2021)

I have Fluval co2 and use all in one fertilizer in my 7 gallons. I also use Fluval stratum. I was wondering of an easy red plant that I can use to spruce up my tank. No crypts caus I have them.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Ludwigia super red and rotala come to mind.


----------



## Maxwell09 (Jan 28, 2021)

wh


minorhero said:


> Ludwigia super red and rotala come to mind.
> [/QUOTwhich would you do?


----------



## Oughtsix (Apr 8, 2011)

minorhero said:


> Ludwigia super red and rotala come to mind.


With lot of light, not ferts and no CO2 in a gravel capped dirt substrate my Super red ludwigia is growing like crazy. Faster than my hornwort, money wort, etc. I think I am going to have to remove some of it from my tank as it is too think after being in there for less than a month.


----------



## x0769 (Mar 17, 2014)

Agree with the other posts. I'm not using CO2, but have good light and a dirted tank, the ludwigia and rotala are growing pretty well. I am dosing Thrive S, I think that's what it's called, but very little amounts once a week. The other red stem plant I have is Hygrophila Rosanervig and it's also thriving.


----------



## Stan510 (Feb 15, 2021)

`Alternanthera reineckii roseafolia is a winner for me. Best red plant I've tried by far,nothing has come close.


----------

